# 5-star rated trips keep disappearing



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

Does anybody have the same problem?
When I've noticed that 7 of my 5-star rated trips are missing, I took a screenshot. After about 7 hours 1 more is missing.


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

Yes your not alone I need my 5stars back !


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Same here..


----------



## LisaMK (Aug 20, 2016)

Robkaaa said:


> Does anybody have the same problem?
> When I've noticed that 7 of my 5-star rated trips are missing, I took a screenshot. After about 7 hours 1 more is missing.


I have the same problem


----------



## Zimmermen (Jul 26, 2016)

Yup... 6 missing for me...


----------



## Fawzi (Aug 21, 2016)

Did you guys find a solution for that ?? Here is the same issue.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

I've noticed that some of 5-star rated trips are coming back, but I don't gain any new rated trips;even though, I've made about 70 trips after I noticed missing 5-star trips


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Yes, I have the same issue. I keep checking my rating page only to find my 5 star trips depleting for no reason. My ratings went down subsequentally.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Only missing one, but it took me from a 4.87 to a 4.84... can riders change their rating?


----------



## Moustafa Atef (Aug 24, 2016)

i still lose 5 star rates even after the new update released today so it seems uber cant fix this bug yet what to do ... everyday i lose 5 stars trips ,, i think we should stop using app for 1 day so they care


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Only missing one, but it took me from a 4.87 to a 4.84... can riders change their rating?


I think riders can change how they rated you, so that could technically explain but I don't think that's the case here. From the number of posters on various threads (myself included) who seem to have things like this happening it seems like this is some sort of glitch.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Uber loves saving even more money hiring from overseas, not a huge shocker.


----------



## Etienne (Aug 26, 2016)

Me too, the number of rated trips stuck, the number of 5-star trips goes down, back up and back down. My rating is sliding fast into 4.6s; i quit driving.


----------



## CaptJohn (Apr 27, 2016)

Robkaaa said:


> Does anybody have the same problem?
> When I've noticed that 7 of my 5-star rated trips are missing, I took a screenshot. After about 7 hours 1 more is missing.


----------



## CaptJohn (Apr 27, 2016)

Yes I had (having) same problem. 3 GPS updates ago I lost two 5 stars and the other day lost another 5 star. I wrote in 2 days ago and today noticed that I now had 2 extra five stars - I wrote back asking for my remaining star.


----------

